# Breeders -a couple of more questions.



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

I have contacted a few breeders that you guys have suggested and am waiting to hear back from some. Gaylans does not have any available anytime soon it seems and I think she breeds the field type? Someone correct me if I'm wrong but we are looking for a family pet and I think I saw on here somewhere that although Gaylan's dogs are incredible they may be better suited to families that want a real high energy field type Golden. I also contacted Goslings in Albany, Eisenweiss in Kingston, Springvale, and I am having trouble finding a website for Valleygold? Gosling got back to me and said she has been unable to update her website (she doesn't know how) and she has a litter expected Aug. 5th with 6 reservations now but no idea how many pups to expect yet. She didn't supply anymore info. I was able to see some pics on her website and the parents look beautiful but she didn't give me a price - Why do they all do that? I have no problem filling out the applications but would like a price range as I did fill out one recently and then come to find out the pups are $4000.00! I am not paying that amount and I think some of you know who I am talking about. We just want a healthy pup. Wouldn't be easier for everyone if they just put a price range on the site or said so at least in the email reply? I'm guessing there is a reason for it but don't know what it is!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Fran Smith(Valleygold) co breeds with Watersedge in Bow, NH... she has a website. So you can get thru to Valleygold that way. I had a girl whose maternal lines were Gaylans and she was a pistol. High drive, energy, trainability... 4000 sounds like too much to me!!! I hae a client with 2 Springvale goldens and they are nice, sound, healthy dogs!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I think if you ask for a price in like the comments section of the application, most breeders will provide that. But I think for the most part, good breeders don't really think that how much this puppy costs should be all that important, as they are not making money and expect that this is a lifetime investment for you, and so you are not that worried right of the bat how much it costs. I also think there is just an understanding from breeders that for a good quality pet golden retriever you should expect a little less than 2k and more than $900 and the few hundred in between is subjective. But if they come in significantly higher than 2k, just leave, they are gouging and are making money. So just ask the questions up front, about competing with their dogs, proof of health clearances, ask about puppy socialization, and if the breeder can answer all of these questions they are most likely not going to over charge you. Also ask to meet the parents, see the facility, and make sure that this breeder will support you for the life of the puppy. You should have a decent amount of money saved up after the initial cost of the puppy, because of vet bills, obedience classes, toys, crate, doggy seat belt, flea and tick meds, heart worm meds, boarding costs, FOOD, all this adds up, so if you don't have more than 3 or 4k saved up for this puppy initially than you probably are not financially prepared for a puppy. just my 2 cents, people might disagree about how much it costs, but just imagine if the puppy accidentally eats something and needs to to the E-vet there is 2k dollars right there, somethings you can not predict, but it's irresponsible not to be prepared (at least financially, IMHO)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Golden Breeders Resource


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

I understand about the additional costs - I have dogs now and I also have some of the stuff I'll need already. I have two crates - one small, one large with a divider, baby gates, and my regular vet is also a 24 hour emergency veterinarian hospital. It's just that the first breeder I contacted charges $4000.00 for his puppies so I was a bit thrown by that and just wondered if that was the going rate. I paid $1250.00 for my Lab and she is worth every penny and a whole lot more. I don't think that's unreasonable at all but.....that 1st price freaked me out a bit. Thank you for all the info. Also I will check out The Golden Breeders Resource - thank you for that Ljiily!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would never pay 4,000 for a puppy! Never.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Contact your local club for a puppy referral.

Home

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club

Golden Retriever Club of Central New York, Golden Retrievers, Syracuse, New York

Golden Retriever Club of Western New York

The Long Island Golden Retriever Club, Inc.


----------



## ggranelli (Apr 10, 2011)

Whatever you do, stay away from Doreen Kehoe in Southampton who advertises her goldens as "Little White Angels". She sold me a golden in May 2010 for $1200 that had a severe case of intestinal parasites giardia and coccidia. The puppy was so ill the 1st night we took her home that we spent the entire night in the emergency veterinary clinic in Westbury where she had to be hydrated subcutaneously. After two weeks of meds and veterinarian visits costing us a total of $652, we had no choice but to return the puppy to the breeder within the 2 week puppy lemon law time frame. We were only given $600 back and were told that we would get the balance when she nursed the puppy back to health and resold it. My wife and I were so devastated after having lost our 11 year old golden girl to cancer a few weeks earlier despite treating her for a year with chemo at a cost of over $18,000 that we still have not replaced her. This woman knew that we were grieving and vulnerable but she preyed upon us anyway. I took her to small claims court and won a default judgement in the amount of $1252 when she failed to show up. When I checked the status of my judgement on the Southampton Justice Court website, I learned that she has over 45 judgements against her dating back to 1986 and has changed her address at least a dozen times over the years to stay one step ahead of her creditors. I am not the type of person to publicly besmirch anyone, but I would hate to see anyone else get ripped off by this unscrupulous person who calls herself a breeder.


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow ggranelli, I am so sorry this happened to you. I appreciate you sharing this info and I will be sure to stay away. I hope you will try again for another pup. Everyone on here has been very helpful so when you are ready just ask and I'm sure they will have good, reputable breeders to refer you to.

Thanks again.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yikes! That's quite a horror story.

I just wanted to chime in on prices. You should be able to find a wonderful dog with all clearances under $1500, potentially even cheaper if you go through word of mouth and referrals and can demonstrate that your home will be wonderful for the dog.


----------



## perles (Aug 16, 2015)

hello
We recently purchased a puppy from the same person, last month, and our dog too has worms
he has been treated 3 time for them.
I would appreciate if you could contact me 
[email protected]


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Contact your local club for a puppy referral.
> 
> Home
> 
> ...


Adding one more I can vouch for/highly recommend - the puppy referral page:
*Northeastern New York Golden Retriever club*


----------



## perles (Aug 16, 2015)

*we are having similar problems*

We bought a puppy form this person last month and our dog is having similar problems, can any one give any guidance 





ggranelli said:


> Whatever you do, stay away from Doreen Kehoe in Southampton who advertises her goldens as "Little White Angels". She sold me a golden in May 2010 for $1200 that had a severe case of intestinal parasites giardia and coccidia. The puppy was so ill the 1st night we took her home that we spent the entire night in the emergency veterinary clinic in Westbury where she had to be hydrated subcutaneously. After two weeks of meds and veterinarian visits costing us a total of $652, we had no choice but to return the puppy to the breeder within the 2 week puppy lemon law time frame. We were only given $600 back and were told that we would get the balance when she nursed the puppy back to health and resold it. My wife and I were so devastated after having lost our 11 year old golden girl to cancer a few weeks earlier despite treating her for a year with chemo at a cost of over $18,000 that we still have not replaced her. This woman knew that we were grieving and vulnerable but she preyed upon us anyway. I took her to small claims court and won a default judgement in the amount of $1252 when she failed to show up. When I checked the status of my judgement on the Southampton Justice Court website, I learned that she has over 45 judgements against her dating back to 1986 and has changed her address at least a dozen times over the years to stay one step ahead of her creditors. I am not the type of person to publicly besmirch anyone, but I would hate to see anyone else get ripped off by this unscrupulous person who calls herself a breeder.


----------



## joseph5656 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am a brother of Doreen Kehoe, Her Phone is 631-334-0982, 315 Fairview ave, 
Montauk, 11954 If she even has permits ? They should taken away an she should
proscuted She has been selling illegal and unhealthy dogs for 30 years. Joe


----------



## sandraaiello (Sep 4, 2017)

HELLO........REFERING TO DOREEN KEHOE .I AM IN THE MIDDLE OG BUYING A BOXER 2YRS OLD FROM HER .... IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE HER DAUGHTERS AND SHE WAS USING HIM FOR STUD FOR HER BOXER LULU.... SHE CHARGED US 1000.00 AM IN MIDST OF PAYING HER OFF ,BUT DOG SEEMS VERY SKINNY AND BODY TEMP RUNS VERY HOT .... WE ARE SENIOR CITIZENS AND ON LIMITED INCOME .... NOW IM READING THESE REPORTS ABOUT HER AND DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ...ALSO THE ADDRESS I HAVE FOR HER IS GLEN COVE .... ANY HELP OR INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED .....THANK YOU .....MY E-MAIL IS [email protected] you again


----------



## laceydaunt (Nov 10, 2017)

I have a puppy from Doreen now (unfortunately saw this thread after getting her, trusted her cause shes from my hometown and apparently was a great breeder from everyones words.) She gave me a sick puppy hanging on for dear life, 7lbs, golden retriever, 6 weeks old. 

She was infested with worms, coccidia, no vax obv too early, pooping only liquid with mucus and blood.

Now she is 4 months old. Guess what? still has not had a normal poop. 

Mucus, blood in every poop. we have been to 4 vets on the island and trying a new holistic one tomorrow. She had a terrible infestation and its finally taken care of (shes been on so many meds) her last fecal last week came out negative for everything (infection, girardia, coccidia, worms, etc) but shes still pooping blood.

shes never known a normal bowel movement.

Shes had 15 movements today and thats light. I feel so badly.

I really wish someone coulld stop doreen from what shes doing.


----------



## laceydaunt (Nov 10, 2017)

DO NOT BUY THIS DOG FROM HER!!!!! I mean, I feel terribly for the dog, so maybe do buy it. All i know is that her animals are all sick infested with worms and unhealthy. She doesnt take good care. She needs to stop this.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

laceydaunt said:


> DO NOT BUY THIS DOG FROM HER!!!!! I mean, I feel terribly for the dog, so maybe do buy it. All i know is that her animals are all sick infested with worms and unhealthy. She doesnt take good care. She needs to stop this.


Unfortunately, the only way she'll stop is if people stop giving her money. Sorry your girl has had such a rough start  I hope she's up to 100% soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

laceydaunt said:


> I have a puppy from Doreen now (unfortunately saw this thread after getting her, trusted her cause shes from my hometown and apparently was a great breeder from everyones words.) She gave me a sick puppy hanging on for dear life, 7lbs, golden retriever, 6 weeks old.
> 
> She was infested with worms, coccidia, no vax obv too early, pooping only liquid with mucus and blood.
> 
> ...


Your poor pup. I'm glad to hear the last fecal was negative. Has your vet suggested putting her on a very bland food to settle down her gut and calm her colon? My pup had giardia and coccidia, and also had lots of blood along with the liquid and mucousy diarrhea. Once she was free of the parasites, we put her on Purina EN Gastroenteric food for a couple of months, and also on a probiotic (Forti Flora) to help rebuild the good gut bacteria. It all worked really well. The food is very bland, very easy to digest. Worth asking your vet about it.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

laceydaunt said:


> I have a puppy from Doreen now (unfortunately saw this thread after getting her, trusted her cause shes from my hometown and apparently was a great breeder from everyones words.) She gave me a sick puppy hanging on for dear life, 7lbs, golden retriever, 6 weeks old.
> 
> She was infested with worms, coccidia, no vax obv too early, pooping only liquid with mucus and blood.
> 
> ...


I also bought a female golden from Doreen in Glen Cove just over a year ago! She is nothing but a scam artist! Horrible person! My girl died after 4 weeks, infested with worms, and horrible other stomach issues, also, never had a solid stool! It cost me thousands of dollars to keep her going for that short time, only to have her die from seizures! Please take whatever action you can to stop her! When I called her to tell her about her puppy and that I wanted to give it back, she told me "don't bring her here" -- what kind of person is she! I am in contact with the Attorney General's office and small claims court! All I wanted was a healthy dog! I got a heartache instead!


----------



## nativenybob (Aug 30, 2018)

I also have had a problem with Doreen. I have two contacts that anyone who has had a problem with her should immediately get in touch with. First, Arnold Diaz at [email protected], and [email protected] They are investigative reporters at channel 11 and channel 7 news. They both want to do a report on Doreen and her shady business practices. If you have any information on her PLEASE contact them. Thanks.


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

sandraaiello said:


> HELLO........REFERING TO DOREEN KEHOE .I AM IN THE MIDDLE OG BUYING A BOXER 2YRS OLD FROM HER .... IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE HER DAUGHTERS AND SHE WAS USING HIM FOR STUD FOR HER BOXER LULU.... SHE CHARGED US 1000.00 AM IN MIDST OF PAYING HER OFF ,BUT DOG SEEMS VERY SKINNY AND BODY TEMP RUNS VERY HOT .... WE ARE SENIOR CITIZENS AND ON LIMITED INCOME .... NOW IM READING THESE REPORTS ABOUT HER AND DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ...ALSO THE ADDRESS I HAVE FOR HER IS GLEN COVE .... ANY HELP OR INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED .....THANK YOU .....MY E-MAIL IS [email protected] you again


I just saw this - I hope for your sake you didn't go through with buying one of her boxers! If you did, good luck!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Stay away*



joseph5656 said:


> i am a brother of doreen kehoe, her phone is 631-334-0982, 315 fairview ave,
> montauk, 11954 if she even has permits ? They should taken away an she should
> proscuted she has been selling illegal and unhealthy dogs for 30 years. Joe


the irresponsible breeder doreen kehoe is at work again -- stay away -- advertising in long island's newsday tuesday 8/20. --- golden retrievers whit teddy bears m/f 632-334-0982 --- please do not go her -- it will be your worst nightmare -- trust me -- i was taken by her --- this is a public service announcement to all golden retriever and dog lovers! Stay away!!!


----------



## ked1203 (Mar 31, 2009)

Stay away---

doreen kehoe 631-334-0982 ---

irresponsible breeder - interested in money - not the well being of the dog --

search this forum and read the previous posts about her ---


----------

